

The Fed: Dump the Dollar, Save the Economy - gatsby
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB128907668150454437.html?mod=WSJ_hp_mostpop_read

======
younata
Excellent. Do that.

Now, to go invest in gold/oil, because the price of those will rise
significantly in response to our hyperinflation.

